# Sits and Does Nothing!



## debm109 (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm a little worried about Willow. I've had him now for 5 weeks. He was about 6 months old (really not sure) when I got him. The day I got him I took him to the vet to make sure I was getting a good bird. I also got his wings clipped. He does not seem to be adjusting. He sits on a perch all the time. He very rarely plays with a toy. He doesn't eat veggies -- maybe a couple bites of cucumber only. He still hops away from me and is still afraid. He very rarely chirps. He never baths. I sprayed him with a spray bottle of warm water and all he did was sit there. He didn't move. He didn't try to get away, but he also didn't seem to enjoy it. Once I stopped he didn't preen himself. He just sat there! I don't know what to do. I open his cage as soon as I get home and first thing in the morning on the days I'm not working. Only twice has he flown out of his cage on his own because he wanted. Then a couple times he flew out because something scared him -- like my vacuum cleaner, or me reaching for something on top of his cage. Then he lands on the floor and sits there. He doesn't move! He's only about 7 months old and I would think that young of a bird would be very curious. Because he doesn't move around his cage much he still falls and trips sometimes. I've given him millet, and it completely depends on his mood if he'll eat it. I thought birds loved millet. I even purchased 2 different kinds of millet and he's no different with which one I offer. 

Help, please! What do I do?


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh dear! I can totally understand why you are concerned.

Someone with more experience will hopefully shed some light. 

Did he go to an avian vet?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

He's still settling in. He doesn't feel safe yet in your home so the holding still is normal. Give him more time, some birds take longer to settle in than others.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Do what you can to make him feel safe. Try using food bribery, it will help him establish a good relationship with you, and you can also encourage him to go to new places by putting food treats there. http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=28661


----------



## debm109 (Sep 7, 2013)

Mezza -- He did go to an avian vet. The vet said he seemed very healthy, good weight, bright eyes and strong. 

Roxy Culver -- how long could it take? I thought a couple weeks, maybe a month -- but we're now in the 2nd month.


----------



## debm109 (Sep 7, 2013)

I wish food bribes worked. I've been trying that. The only time that ever worked was because I woke up late and in my hurry to get to work I forgot to refill his food, so he was pretty hungry when I came home. But I felt like such a schmuck! What kind of mom forgets to feed here little ones!? He's just not that interested in food. I even left his regular food out and tried to get him to go to it, but didn't work. 

I guess I'll just have to keep on trying and hopefully one day he'll surprise me and respond.


----------



## Stevolteon (Aug 31, 2013)

Do you have a mirror in his cage at all? We got Nyra pre-owned and the cage she came in had a mirror toy in it. We left it at first because we wanted her to settle, but all she ever did was sit on the top perch gazing at the mirror, showing virtually no sign of interest in anything else.
As soon as we removed it there was a huge change, she became a lot more active and to this day barely sits still for a second!

If that's not the case then I'd echo what roxy culver said, he's probably still settling in. If you're spending a lot of close up time with him each day it might be worth backing off and giving him some space. Be in the room, but at a distance doing something else. If he offers any chirps respond to them.

If he's in a busy room with a lot of people passing through and noise going on that can make it harder for a bird to settle in to a new environment. Can he see a TV at all? A TV can be a real problem for some birds because they process images much faster than we do.

Another thing worth thinking about, are you his only company? If so and if you're out at work for half the day he might be lonely. When we're going to be out we always put the radio on quietly as a bit of background noise. I have heard providing a soft toy can help a lonely bird, but I don't see that as being much better than a mirror, and if you were to put it in the cage you'd want to make sure it was completely non-toxic to 'tiels.


----------



## debm109 (Sep 7, 2013)

Steveolteon - No mirror, no television (I don't have tv), and yes, I am his only companion. A couple co-workers (used to be bird owners) mentioned the radio. I started doing that just a couple days ago. I used to sit on my sofa across from his cage, but recently started sitting on the chair next to his cage. I have a little table, big enough for my laptop and he sometimes seems to be watching what I'm doing. I decided to do this because one of the posters on this site said she used to sit next to her bird's cage and read. She had a perch right outside the door on the outside of the cage and eventually her bird decided to come out and sit on the perch to be near her. That began their true bonding experience. So I thought maybe I would try it. I whistle and read things out loud. 

Tielfan -- I finally went to the thread you wrote about food bribery. I tried that with millet when I first got him, but it took a long time for him to ever touch the millet. So now I just give it to him in a millet holder. I do need to find something I can use. 

Roxy Culver -- I've thought a little more about what you said and I just have to relax and let him get comfortable at his own pace. 

Thank you all for your responses. I truly appreciate them!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Sitting close to the cage is a good move! Every bird needs a flock, and if you've been sitting at a distance then it might not feel to him like you're a flock member. Sitting close to the cage will create a better impression, although it will take time. 

Does he like sunflower seeds? If he does, you can take the sunflower seeds out of his regular seed mix (assuming that it contains them) and deliver them by hand, occasionally dropping one into his food cup or some other convenient location while he's watching.


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

debm109 said:


> Then a couple times he flew out because something scared him -- like my vacuum cleaner, or me reaching for something on top of his cage.


I think sitting next to his cage or putting his cage near where you sit is a wonderful idea. Also - what do you have on top of his cage? You mention that you reaching for something on top scares him? Maybe it is what you have on top of his cage that is bothering him? I used to have a bird that had to have a clear view of everything around him - you couldn't put anything on or next to his cage because he would shut down. Just a thought. Good luck - I think time will help, even though it's hard for us to wait for them to settle in.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

I think he may be lonely throughout the day. You say you are his only company? If he is left alone for eight or nine hours a day with nothing to do, he may be feeling a bit "down". Birds actually need a lot of company, either from their owners or from their own kind.


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

I would just talk to him a lot, sit by his cage each day, and handle him often. He'll eventually come around. He may just be a quiet little guy that needs time to come out of his shell.


----------



## debm109 (Sep 7, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your comments. I'm sure Willow will come around eventually. I feel better after hearing what you all had to say! Thanks again!


----------

